# Kirkland Omega 3 Fish Oil Question



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a HUGE bottle of Kirkland Fish Oil and want to give some to the dogs, but I am concerned about how much Vit. E to give them. ( I think it is Vitamin E - so please correct me if wrong ).

Each pill is 1000 mg that contains 300 mg of Omega 3 Fatty Acids. 

Do I need to add anything to it? It says it has Natural Tocopherpls in it - thinking that is the Vitamin E?

And -how much should I give to each?

Angeles is 110 lbs (I'm working his weight down)
Cotton is 44 lbs (I can't tell how much she is supposed to weight - her face is skinny enough, her chest is big and her waist seems alright)
Louis is 10 lbs (just right for him)

I have tried to walk them more so please don't judge on the weight, I broke my toe and when I just let them outside in the backyard they sit instead of run all over the place. I have a treadmill ready to go for the winter months and starting to train them on it real soon...anyway - that is another topic. 

Just wanted to ask about the Fish Oils. Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should do a google search and find out what "Natural Tocopherpls" are.

I would follow these guidelines and give 400 iu daily

Alternative Medicine for Dogs



> Vitamin E is an important nutrient which has been shown to have a number of physiologic and pharmacologic effects. It in a potent antioxidant and reduces fat oxidation and increases the production of HDL cholesterol. At higher doses, it also reduces cyclooxygenase and lipooxygenase activities, decreasing production of prostaglandins and leukotreines. As such, it is a potent anti-inflammatory drug. It will reduce platelet function and prolong the bleeding time slightly in healthy individuals. There is no known side-effects to vitamin E at levels less than 4000-6000 IU per day (except in cats, where levels >100 IU/day can create hepatolipidosis). I recommend that vitamin E be given to all dogs. For dogs under 2 years of age, give 400 IU of vitamin E daily. For dogs over 2 years of age, give 800 IU of vitamin E daily.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Are you giving the vitamin E because of it being used when the body uses the fish oil? I started a topic on this a while back, and the consensus was you only have to give vitamin E with fish oil when its salmon oil. 

I give vitamin E for other reasons though, 400iu in one dog and 800iu for the one with some health issues.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Lin said:


> Are you giving the vitamin E because of it being used when the body uses the fish oil? I started a topic on this a while back, and the consensus was you only have to give vitamin E with fish oil when its salmon oil.
> 
> I give vitamin E for other reasons though, 400iu in one dog and 800iu for the one with some health issues.


Thank you. I was just confused that if I gave the fish oil pill w/out giving Vit E I would be doing something wrong. There is no salmon in this one. Just anchovy, mackerel and sardines.


----------

